# 2 out of 3 IS bad!! - I'm an idiot!!



## RichT

They can't be flipped inside-out?


----------



## Rayne

What Rich said…these blades can be flipped inside-out…you can't weld these things backwards…


----------



## TheFridge

Ditto


----------



## rad457

It is all in the wrist! Rotate right to left instead of left to right, and remember to bite lower left lip right before making the flip motion!


----------



## michelletwo

At first I thought this was an April Fool's joke. Then I realized the poster was serious. Thanks for the laugh..just turn the blade "outside in"


----------



## BobinSachse

You know the feeling when you bolt straight up out of sleep at 3:00 am and realize you're a dumb-a$$???? Hope not, cause it kinda sucks!!

No excuses here. Just a public apology to sawblades.com from me. The blades WERE packaged flipped over, but one needs to be smarter than a strip of steel.

The one blade I did use cut some HARD stuff nicely. I will post more results after I flip the other blades around and cut some rock hard Elm.

Let the editing commence.

Crawling under the rock again.


----------



## ScottKaye

nice recovery Bob! We have all been there or are heading there at some point in our lives!


----------



## BobinSachse

Scott,
You're too kind, but thank you.

I wish it were an April Fools joke as mentioned above, but I guess I'm the April fool this time….


----------



## Mike_D_S

My guess is that every one of us who has gone through a few blades have all either accidentally flipped or received one flipped.

So I would guess all of us have had the same "what the hell?" moment at the some point the first time we encountered our first flipped blade. For some of us it just happened before the invention of social media, so it's really technology's fault!

Mike


----------



## RichT

> What Rich said…these blades can be flipped inside-out…you can t weld these things backwards…
> 
> - Rayne


You've never heard of the Moebius band saw blade?


----------



## therealSteveN

Hopefully after anyone mounts that blade backassward, they note it just doesn't look right, and reflip it before making any cuts. My learning curve on that happened years ago, and I can attest it does the blade no good to run them goofy footed. If that is the worst thing you do in a lifetime of woodworking, you are way ahead of most of us.

Goofs, problems, parts forgotten, and stuff mounted backward, this doesn't even mention aprons you cut to exact length to discover you forgot to add any overage for tenon stubs. All of that = LEARNING, and as long as you don't get injured, all is good in the universe. You just get a chance to remind yourself, you are made in his image, but have no real tributes that he considers as normal.


----------



## NormG

well…..................
1/4 inch it is


----------



## craftsman on the lake

That's nothing, you should see me try to do one of those flippy-foldy things to fold up a blade. I think every time I do it I have to relearn the process. It's a funny thing to watch (including the language during the process).


----------



## runswithscissors

I have a hell of a time folding up BS blades correctly. Even when I (accidentally) get it right, I forget for next time.


----------



## mel52

I also have problems folding up BS blades correctly. I have learned to wear gloves. Before gloves, my hands and at times my arms looked like I just had a fight with a bobcat in a phone booth. I came in 2nd.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> What Rich said…these blades can be flipped inside-out…you can t weld these things backwards…
> 
> - Rayne
> 
> You ve never heard of the Moebius band saw blade?
> 
> - Rich


PATENT THAT, tout-suite! It could be done and would double the lifetime of the blade, if it had teeth on both sides. But you'd need a band saw designed by MC Escher.

To the OP- you aren't even close to being the first person to do this, trust me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I also have problems folding up BS blades correctly. I have learned to wear gloves. Before gloves, my hands and at times my arms looked like I just had a fight with a bobcat in a phone booth. I came in 2nd.
> 
> - mel52


ROFLMAO


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Posts like this remind me that we are all human. I got a good laugh. Thanks!


----------



## AZWoody

I got mad once when I ordered a bandsaw blade and they made it backwards. They put the teeth on the back and the smooth part to the front…


----------



## AAL

Hell, don't feel bad, I'm still looking for a left hand monkey wrench. Darndest thing to find.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

When I got my new table saw I put the blade in and it just burned the wood. Couldn't figure out why until I realized that the blade went on the arbor with this saw on the right instead of the left like my old saw. So I put the blade in backwards…. duh….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> When I got my new table saw I put the blade in and it just burned the wood. Couldn t figure out why until I realized that the blade went on the arbor with this saw on the right instead of the left like my old saw. So I put the blade in backwards…. duh….
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


Neighbor did that with his skill saw. Brings it over and tells me the blade I recommended is terrible. Turned it around worked like a charm….. LOL


----------



## RichT

> Neighbor did that with his skill saw. Brings it over and tells me the blade I recommended is terrible. Turned it around worked like a charm….. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


LOL, the blade's on the left. Messed with my head too. I even have a question posted on here from way back about how to deal with that diamond thing. Fortunately LJ set me straight.


----------



## Tennessee

One comment on sawblades.com. (And yes, in the one load I bought, a couple were packed backwards. Not a bid deal, just aggravation.)
A few years back, I bought a load of blades from them.

About 6 weeks later, I started getting calls from them asking if I was ready to re-order.
I said no every time, saying that I had not worn out the blades yet.
They persisted, and this went on for almost six months. Think I took maybe 8-10 calls before they gave up. This was before Verizon had call blocker.

The blades were OK, but not in the same camp as a Timberwolf. I had already decided to not buy anymore blades from them, but the persistent phone calls were a final tipping point. Just get ready for all the calls, if they still do that kind of thing. I went to TW, and sort of never looked back.


----------



## patron

plowing some door trims for a 'designer' look
there was a strip in them ratty and folded
had to use a chisel to remove it

after all was said and done
realized one of the blades was in backwards

sometimes it is just a faulty operator
that is the real problem


----------



## UncleBuck

had that happen to me this weekend on new blades for my band mill. took me a minute or two ok it was a long time of cussing, but i pulled my head out and turned it inside out i have gotten lots of blades but this was the first. the blades are 1 1/4 wide so i was a little nervous about twisting it but it worked looks like all the box is the same way.


----------



## Andybb

The technique I have yet to master is getting a 105" blade back in the Olsen box without decapitating myself. Bought one from Rockler a couple of years back and couldn't figure out how to get it back in the box to return it so I just took the box and the blade back with the normal coil separately, feeling stupid. The guy at Rockler said, "Oh, there's only one guy here who knows how to do that. No problem cuz we can't do it either. It takes 3 coils instead of 2."


----------



## wncguy

Andy - I must have looked like a lunatic until I saw this trick. 
I think Alex Snodgrass also has it on a video. 
I do wear gloves when I do it.


----------



## BobinSachse

> I also have problems folding up BS blades correctly. I have learned to wear gloves. Before gloves, my hands and at times my arms looked like I just had a fight with a bobcat in a phone booth. I came in 2nd.
> 
> - mel52


Yup!! I didn't use glove unfolding them or folding them back into 3 circles….. only three cuts. Youtube'd the how to fold them back.
I DID wear gloves when I flipped them over to be in the correct direction. Painful lesson learned.


----------



## BobinSachse

> Andy - I must have looked like a lunatic until I saw this trick.
> I think Alex Snodgrass also has it on a video.
> I do wear gloves when I do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wncguy


He didn't use gloves…. Yikes!! New blades would eat your hand!! But the technique explanation is the best I've seen. Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Bluenote38

> My guess is that every one of us who has gone through a few blades have all either accidentally flipped or received one flipped.
> 
> So I would guess all of us have had the same "what the hell?" moment at the some point the first time we encountered our first flipped blade. For some of us it just happened before the invention of social media, so it s really technology s fault!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - MikeDS


Glad to know I'm not the only one …


----------



## BobinSachse

It's kind of funny, that nothing on this thread for 3 months and on the day that Bluenote38 adds to it, I get a call from Sawblades.com asking about my blades…. Amazing coincidence, huh?

I did tell her that I think the blades are GREAT, but they arrived flipped backwards. She told me that is was to protect the blades during shipment. When I told her I didn't believe that because only 2 of the three blades were flipped, she sorta stumbled on her words… I asked her to have the shipping folks add something in the box to inform unknowing customers (me) about this flipping of blades to protect them and how to unflip them. She responded that she is Sales and they are Packing, and they're different departments so she probably couldn't do that. I said "ok…" and hung up rather stunned.
Good blades, but not great service IMHO.


----------



## RichT

> I did tell her that I think the blades are GREAT, but they arrived flipped backwards. She told me that is was to protect the blades during shipment. When I told her I didn t believe that because only 2 of the three blades were flipped, she sorta stumbled on her words…
> 
> - BobinSachse


Don't you hate it when they try to blow smoke up your butt like that? Look at the photos and tell me how it matters which side of the blade the teeth are on for shipping. They're still exposed…lol


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

What I find amazing is that she tells you she is in sales and she probably could not contact packaging. Why? Surely they have email, maybe a phone, smoke signals, stone tablets written in blood? Something??

LOL


----------



## Furnone

The key to folding bandsaw blades is to have your palms facing out with thumbs pointing down. If you follow that rule, I don't think you can fold them other than correctly.


----------

